# Happy Father's Day Everyone



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Father's Day in Heaven Daddy. I miss you every day!

Thanks to Bethene for this quote............

As Fathers Day Approaches: Roses grow in Heaven, Lord, pick a bunch for me.
Place them in my Daddy's arms & tell him they're from me. Tell him that I love 
& miss him & when he turns to smile, place a kiss upon his cheek & hold him 
for a while. Because remembering him ...is easy. I do it everyday. There's an
ache within my heart that will never go away. We shall meet again!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there! Take it easy today.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Father's Day Dads! I hope you have a relaxing and enjoyable Father's Day.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day to all of you. May you have a wonderful, relaxing day!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy fathers day to all dad's!!! yay a day for us


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Happiest of Fathers' Day. You're doing a good job. We don't know any other way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Dad Day!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads!! A good day to get some prop-building done!


----------

